

 Ask HN: Feedback on my JavaScript library? Suggestions for improvements? - ndgaulin
http://jtypes.com/

======
bdfh42
OK just a couple of points from a very personal perspective.

You would appear to have done a lot of work to solve a perceived problem; but
it is not a problem that I recognise. I have some understanding of scope in
JavaScript and I am content with the way objects are organised within the
language - well more than content I love it.

On the tone of your web page. It might be a mistake. Implying some sort of
superiority for developers who hanker for such keywords as virtual, abstract,
override or private is hardly going to endear your project to folks that
probably have quite a lot of experience using JavaScript. Sure the terms
abound in (generally) compiled languages and jolly useful they are too - in
their place.

However good luck with your project.

